# Billing ? - adult patient covered under parent's insurance



## MnTwins29 (Oct 31, 2011)

If an 20 year old woman living on her own is covered under her parent's insurance, who should be billed for co-insurance after the payer has paid their portion?    Logically, I would say the patient, but I am now wondering if that is the case.    Thank you!


----------



## ajs (Oct 31, 2011)

MnTwins29 said:


> If an 20 year old woman living on her own is covered under her parent's insurance, who should be billed for co-insurance after the payer has paid their portion?    Logically, I would say the patient, but I am now wondering if that is the case.    Thank you!



In most states once a person reaches the age of 18 you are legally responsible for your financial debt.  Same situation applies to a spouse on the other spouse's insurance.  The patient is the one legal responsible for their debts.


----------



## sertom (Oct 31, 2011)

*adult patient*

If there is no other insruance involved, then the patient s/b billed.


----------



## drakena74 (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree,  I'm o So CA, and here if a patient is 18or older, they are responsible for their acct. Balance.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Thanks to all who responded.*

That confirms my thought - and also gives me a good place to get a confirmation on state financial laws for proof.


----------

